
Microsoft teases unveiling of DirectX 12 later this month - tweakz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57619982-75/microsoft-teases-unveiling-of-directx-12-later-this-month/
======
shmerl
Newer versions of DirectX allow multithreaded access to GPU rendering. Are
there any plans to introduce the same feature in OpenGL?

